

Some things I've learnt about writing - j_s
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/07/some-things-ive-learnt-about-writing.html?repost-200-days-ago#4239244

======
j_s
Trending today: Writing is hard, so do it
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5133906>

Original discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4239244>
(recommendations of ~8 books on writing style)

